# Dealer Build Allocations Question



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Hello Jon,

When a dealer says they they have 5 remaining November 3-Series build allocations, are the allocations "specific" to as to the model and style of the E46?

Or do BMW dealers get "X" number of 3-Series allocations each month, of which the dealer can order up any combination of E46 styles for which they happen to need or receive orders for?

Just curious?

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Zappo said:


> *Hello Jon,
> 
> When a dealer says they they have 5 remaining November 3-Series build allocations, are the allocations "specific" to as to the model and style of the E46?
> 
> ...


Hey Zappo,

Thanks for the inquiry!

With BMW, all allocations are specific - down to the 4-digit
model code. In other words, in order to order a 325Ci you
need an allocation for a 325Ci. At least we have the freedom
to decide whether it's a manual or a step (with Audi, for example
that's decided for you)... However, for us here in CA we now have the new "SULEV" variety 3ers which are all automatics.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Jon ....... Wow, they sure don't give you much wiggle room!

I suppose allocations are based on dealer specific historical sales?

Mucho Thanks,

Zap


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Zappo said:


> *Jon ....... Wow, they sure don't give you much wiggle room!
> 
> I suppose allocations are based on dealer specific historical sales?
> 
> ...


Allocations are based on lots of things such as historical sales,
annual forecast, market penetration (as a brand in Primary
Market Area), and inventory "turn rate", or "rate of travel"...

It's a "turn and earn" business; the quicker you manage to
retail what they give you, the more you're gonna get.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

"Turn and Earn" ....... I like that phrase and with your permission, I'd like to use it at my office (oil field equipment supplies).

BTW, regarding buying a car in CA as an Oregon resident and shipping it for about $800 to the Portland area, I've decided to just keep things simple and order from my nearby local dealer up here ..... I've got a 2003 325Ci from a Nov Build allotment offerred to me with the options and colors of my choosing for about $550 under MSRP. The dealer is only going to make about $1990 off this purchase over and above his cost (including the MACO fee).

$34260 for a 2003 325Ci coupe with Steptonic, Moon Roof, Met Paint, 3-Series Alarm, Floor Mats and Sports Pack at this time with no sales tax and only $63 for 2 years of license plate fees at $34323 out the door somewhat eases the painful thoughts of the upcoming rainy season up here  

Mucho thanks!

ZAP


----------

